# Unwanted black border printing



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2012)

On every print I'm getting a thin black border that also prints and I can't  figure out how to get rid of it.  It happens on my Canon MP600 and my HP Laserjet 1012.  I have no check boxes checked in the print module.

What am I overlooking and how can I get rid of it?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 21, 2012)

Have a look in the printer setup - look for the word 'stroke' as that's the most likely phrase used.



[Mod Note: fixed a typo  "work" => "word"]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2012)

*No stroke selected*

I don't have anything checked in the print module which is why this is so confusing.



Victoria Bampton said:


> Have a look in the printer setup - look for the word 'stroke' as that's the most likely phrase used.
> 
> 
> 
> [Mod Note: fixed a typo  "work" => "word"]


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 22, 2012)

You want the printer driver, rather than Lightroom.  Try the Page Setup or Print Settings buttons, bottom left.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2012)

Victoria that was it (the print setting preset)!  Thanks a lot!  I don't print much at all so this was frustrating.  Couldn't find how to edit the presets though.  I found one that didn't have the "thin line border" as part of it.

Blessings,

Daryl


----------

